

Ask HN: Do you use MongoDB for analytics? - blaurenceclark

I have a lot of app data in MongoDB and I wanted to perform some analytics on that data. I was looking for a Data Visualization tool where I could easily run&#x2F;save mongodb queries and visualize them<p>i.e. how many of x has happened per date y and graph as a line graph.<p>Does anyone know of a solution like this and&#x2F;or want one?
======
buffyoda
SlamData ([http://slamdata.com](http://slamdata.com)) is open source and lets
you perform analytics on data in MongoDB.

The 2.0 version will have data visualization baked in, but the current one
doesn't have that just yet. :(

------
caw
If you're okay with writing your own queries and some basic HTML, you could
use something like d3.js to render graphs.

If you're looking for more of an Excel pivot table on your MongoDB, there's a
category of enterprise software that does this basically called "analytics
dashboards" or "business intelligence dashboards" like Pentaho or Jaspersoft
(1st google results, not recommending necessarily).

Most of those products come with the associated enterprise price tag ("call
for pricing"). I'm not aware of any free ones

~~~
blaurenceclark
Gotcha, yeah I found Pentaho and Jaspersoft (and RJ Metrics) all expensive
enterprise solutions heh. May have to go the build my own route.

------
vishalzone2002
you could clearly build a small web app and use d3js. The cool thing here is
you can get your data back in json format from mongo and d3js (or many other
charting libraries) just work fine with json.

If you are a python person, this article might help

[http://adilmoujahid.com/posts/2015/01/interactive-data-
visua...](http://adilmoujahid.com/posts/2015/01/interactive-data-
visualization-d3-dc-python-mongodb/)

